# te referís



## papagainho

Hola:

¿Por qué en Argentina se dice "te referís" y no "te referías"?
¿De donde viene esto?, ¿es aceptado? (quiero decir en textos formales).

Un saludote a todos los argentinos (y para los demás también  )


----------



## ordequin

papagainho said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Por qué en Argentina se dice "te referís" y no "te referías"?


Bueno, yo no soy argentina, pero creo que:
"Te referís" corresponde a "vos", y es presente de indicativo.
Mientras que "te referías" es pretérito imperfecto de indicativo.

Sería interesante saber si utilizan el voseo en los textos...


----------



## Luis Albornoz

(vos)te referís = (tu)te refieres

referís es presente

vos te referías = tú te referías


es de uso general, el tú suena pedante. Pero no es igual en todo el territorio, hay zonas en las que se sigue usando tú, a veces hasta combinado con las formas verbales de vos

¿*tú* te *sentís* a gusto viviendo con ellos?


----------



## papagainho

¿Pero por qué referís y no refieres?, ¿de donde ha salido esto?, ¿es acepatdo????


----------



## ordequin

Papagainho: acepatdo como dices, evidentemente no es.
Pero aceptado sí.
¿Por qué no habría de serlo? "Vos" se utilizaba también en castellano...qué tiempos aquellos...tan herbosos...digo hermosos, .


----------



## Luis Albornoz

totalmente aceptado, se usa la forma antigua vos con verbos del vosotros, con algunos cambios

tú eres = vos sos (del sois)
tú amas =vos amás (del amáis)


----------



## SpiceMan

papagainho said:


> ¿Pero por qué referís y no refieres?


Porque refieres es la conjugación verbal de tú, no de vos.


> , ¿de donde ha salido esto?


Salió del castellano común y corriente, en España dejó de usarse pero en otros lados no. Por ejemplo Argentina, Costa Rica, Honduras y Uruguay, entre otros.


> , ¿es acepatdo????


 Sí.  Está tan aceptado que si ponés "referir" en el DRAE y hacés click en el cuadrado azul para ver las conjugaciones de verbos dice "refieres / referís" para el presente del indicativo de la segunda persona (tú/vos) y "refiere (tú) / referí (vos)" para el imperativo, como podés ver acá.
  Además, figura en el DPD en la entrada de voseo.

Buscá "voseo" en el foro, se discutió varias veces. (el enlace es de wikipedia)

Hay distintos tipos de voseos, algunos sólo pronominales, algunos sólo verbales, algunos ambas cosas, e incluso hay distintos voseos verbales.

El voseo de Argentina es pronominal y verbal, con la desinencia verbal del vosotros presentando pérdida de la vocal débil del diptongo de la última sílaba, y pérdida de la d final cuando hay estas desinencias en la segunda persona del plural vosotros. (Poner -> Vosotros ponéis -> Vos ponés, Mirar -> Mirad -> Mirá, etc)


----------



## papagainho

Jolin Luis, vaya sermón me has echado...

Pero te lo agradezco, yo pensé que era de esas formas que se usan pero que en realidad no es formal, pero ya veo que sí. 
Gracias por lo de acepatdo .

Gracias a todos por las aclaraciones y espero no haber ofendido a nadie con mi ignorancia...


----------



## ordequin

papagainho said:


> Gracias por lo de acepatdo .


Papa, no pongas esa carita, anda, que me das mucha pena...
(Lo siento, no he podido reprimirme, es que me lo habías puesto tan a "ovo").
De todas formas, alégrate, hombre. Gracias a tu pregunta mucha gente a leído el "sermón" y aprendido algo nuevo.
Así que, ¡gracias a ti!


----------



## papagainho




----------



## alc112

No se usa en textos formales, a menos que cites algún diálogo.
el "tu" tampoco se usa en textos formales, se supone que se usa el "usted". Pasa exactamente lo mismo con el "vos".
Sólo vas a usar "vos" cuando tengas que citar por ejemplo un diálogo argentino, ché! 

Saludos


----------



## ordequin

Gracias Alc112, has resuelto la duda que tenía. Por desgracia para mí, aún no he leído ninguna novela escrita por un argentino, y por eso tenía la duda; de todas formas, tiene fácil solución. (Ponerme ya, )


----------



## alc112

Un placer.
Si leyera un poco, te recomendaría algún libro  pero como no lo hago...
Borges, que yo sepa, siempre usa el usted. Así que no te"sirve".


----------



## BETOREYES

Luis Albornoz said:


> (vos)te referís = (tu)te refieres
> 
> referís es presente
> 
> vos te referías = tú te referías
> 
> 
> es de uso general, el tú suena pedante. Pero no es igual en todo el territorio, hay zonas en las que se sigue usando tú, a veces hasta combinado con las formas verbales de vos
> 
> ¿*tú* te *sentís* a gusto viviendo con ellos?


Hola LUIS.
Dices que: "hay zonas en las que se sigue usando tu". Da la impresión de que antes en toda la Argentina se usaba el tuteo, y que ahora en unas pocas zonas se sigue usando. ¿Interpreto mal?


----------



## papagainho

alc112 said:


> Un placer.
> Si leería un poco, te recomendaría algún libro  pero como no lo hago...
> Borges, que yo sepa, siempre usa el usted. Así que no te"sirve".


Perdón pero, ¿no será "si leyera un poco"? ¿o es que era una broma?


----------



## alc112

papagainho said:


> Perdón pero, ¿no será "si leyera un poco"? ¿o es que era una broma?



Sí, es que lo que pasa es que no me acordaba si se escribía "leiera" o "leyera"  entonces lo evité de esa maneras


----------



## aleCcowaN

El "vos" en la Argentina ha ido entrando lentamente en los textos no literarios, evitando esa mala costumbre de dirigirse de "tú" o de "Usted" a los niños y adolescentes en los libros de texto. No obstante, tenemos cierta reticencia a usarlo cuando nos dirigimos a un público no rioplatense (aunque hay pobladísimas regiones de Chile, Bolivia, Paraguay, Colombia, y 6 países más, unos 70 millones de personas que lo usamos a diario). La razón no es que lo tengamos por inválido, menor o "de entre casa" sino más bien evitar problemas de comunicación, ya que todos entendemos el tú "también", pero el proceso no se da a la inversa como debiera.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

BETOREYES said:


> Hola LUIS.
> Dices que: "hay zonas en las que se sigue usando tu". Da la impresión de que antes en toda la Argentina se usaba el tuteo, y que ahora en unas pocas zonas se sigue usando. ¿Interpreto mal?


 

No estoy seguro, pero me parece que en el Río de la Plata el vos llegó con los conquistadores y se afincó, no se produjo la transición del vos al tú que se dió en la península, o se dió solo en parte, os pasó a te, pero el vos se retuvo y también algunas formas verbales.
El tú del noroeste argentino probablemente se explica por la influencia del Virreinato del Perú donde sí se registró la transición vos tú.


----------



## SpiceMan

alc112 said:


> Un placer.
> Si leyera un poco, te recomendaría algún libro  pero como no lo hago...
> Borges, que yo sepa, siempre usa el usted. Así que no te"sirve".


Borges usaba el voseo, fue de los primeros en usarlo en literatura. De hecho, fue criticado por hacer traducciones de otros idiomas a un castellano voseante.

"Palermo desganado, vos tenías/  un alegrón de tangos para hacerte valiente/ y una baraja criolla para tapar  la vida/ y unas albas eternas para saber la muerte" (Elegía de los portones)


----------



## alc112

SpiceMan said:


> Borges usaba el voseo, fue de los primeros en usarlo en literatura. De hecho, fue criticado por hacer traducciones de otros idiomas a un castellano voseante.
> 
> "Palermo desganado, vos tenías/  un alegrón de tangos para hacerte valiente/ y una baraja criolla para tapar  la vida/ y unas albas eternas para saber la muerte" (Elegía de los portones)



Ahh
es que no soy gran lector y Borges no me gusta y en lo poco que leí de él, nunca lo vi usando el voseo.


----------



## abbaaccddc

alc112 said:


> No se usa en textos formales, a menos que cites algún diálogo.
> el "tu" tampoco se usa en textos formales, se supone que se usa el "usted". Pasa exactamente lo mismo con el "vos".


Qué más formal que un ministerio: 

www.desarrollosocial.gov.ar/notas/contalo_vos.asp
Hasta la URL es voseante, por lo que no necesito poner más texto.

El logo de esta página http://software.educ.ar/ (Ministerio de Educación) dice Invertí en vos, estudiá informática, software, sistemas.

Aquí vemos que al enseñar español como segundo idioma explícitamente se enseña el voseo argentino
http://www.cpcmercosur.gov.ar/cpcprensa/2004/2004-07/20040730.htm

*Capacitación del Mercosur *
*Cómo enseñar español, la meta de docentes brasileños *
A muchos profesores les cuesta el uso del vos en lugar del tú
Durante dos semanas, 27 educadores participaron de un curso de capacitación


----------



## papagainho

Vaya, este hilo tiene mucha tela que cortar...  
a mi me encanta esta manera de hablar, me resulta muy curiosa y divertida. En general en España la gente aprecia mucho el "deje" argentino. Recuerdo aquél anuncio de cocacola: Para lo altos, para lo bajos, para los gordos, para lo sflacos... En fin! es romántico.

¿O soy yo la romántica?


----------



## ordequin

abbaaccddc said:


> Aquí vemos que al enseñar español como lengua extranjera explícitamente se enseña el voseo argentino
> http://www.cpcmercosur.gov.ar/cpcprensa/2004/2004-07/20040730.htm


 
abbaac:
Muy interesantes los enlaces que nos has puesto. Pero me parece necesario aclarar, que el español/castellaño es una lengua extranjera para los profesores brasileños.

Yo entiendo que un andaluz habla el mismo castellano que yo, sólo que distinto; que un mexicano habla el mismo castellano que yo, sólo que distinto; y que un argentino habla el mismo castellano que yo, sólo que distinto, y que por mucho que "voseen"-cosa que encuentro absolutamente encantadora-, o que utilicen 2 000 términos en manera diferente a los peninsulares, en todo momento *estamos hablando del mismo idioma. *

Es muy evidente que si esos profes de tu link, tuvieran el castellano como lengua materna, no necesitarían hacer ningún curso de post-grado para entender que cuando un argentino te dice "listo", no te está echando ninguna flor.

Cuando uno "maneja" real y verdaderamente su idioma, con precisión, y con exactitud, no hace falta hacer ningún master para llegar al nivel de conocimiento, que parece les causa tanto asombro a esos educadores.
He puesto el ejemplo de "listo" porque me parece hasta ridículo. Aunque ningún español lo hubiese oído en toda su vida empleado así, tardaría exactamente cero-coma en comprender el significado que entraña.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Hola ordequin.

Lo que quise recalcar es que el voseo es considerado tan formal, que se lo enseña incluso a profesores de lengua extranjera *(p. ej. brasileños o estadounidenses; no incluyo a los españoles, porque no hablan una lengua extranjera).* Por ejemplo, en clases de inglés no se enseña _ain't,_ porque se considera vulgar.

Nunca se me había ocurrido que "español como lengua extranjera" pudiera interpretarse como diferente de "español como segundo idioma", pero entiendo el punto.


----------



## ordequin

Líbreme Dios, abba!
No he pretendido molestarte.
Sólo quiero decir que tal vez vuestros oídos chilenos, o argentinos, os puedan llevar a error en cuanto a qué percepción tenemos nosotros en relación al voseo.
Quizás para vosotros resulte hoy algo cotidiano y formal; y en otros tiempos sencillo, distendido o familiar-qué sé yo-; pero lo que no podéis es poneros en nuestro lugar y escuchar por nosotros, o percibir por nosotros.
Yo te digo que el voseo se oye aquí como una reminiscencia exquisita.

Y añado que me causan extrañeza y desagrado estos linguo-separatismos. Que cada pais tome sus decisiones. Y que cada persona permanezca fiel y coherente con sus opiniones. Lo cortés no quita no valiente.
Mi opinión es que es absurdo y contraproducente que haya quienes, castellanohablantes, otorguen a nuestro magnífico y extraordinariamente rico idioma la etiqueta de "lengua extranjera", o "segundo idioma"; definición esta última que no creas me produce menos escozores. Este "título" es en realidad la forma camuflada, aparentemente menos subversiva,  de decir exactamente lo mismo que con la primera opción.
*Voseante o no,* el castellano es para mí, el vehículo a través del cual, millones de personas tenemos la *inmensa suerte* de poder traducir en parte nuestro pensamiento.
Cuando oigo todas las variantes de esta lengua ágil, flexible, viva y excelsa donde las haya, no tengo que hacerlas mías, porque en el fondo están dentro de mí. Escucho mi idioma. El mío y el de todos; o el de todos los que yo desearía que estando tan agradecidos como yo de tener tanta suerte de que nos haya caido dado un instrumento tan maravilloso, aceptaran sin resquemores que la joya es nuestra; y que nos la repartimos, la mantenemos viva, y la reinventamos cada día*, entre todos*.


----------



## ordequin

aleCcowaN said:


> No obstante, tenemos cierta reticencia a usarlo cuando nos dirigimos a un público no rioplatense (aunque hay pobladísimas regiones de Chile, Bolivia, Paraguay, Colombia, y 6 países más, unos 70 millones de personas que lo usamos a diario). La razón no es que lo tengamos por inválido, menor o "de entre casa" sino más bien evitar problemas de comunicación, ya que todos entendemos el tú "también", pero el proceso no se da a la inversa como debiera.


 
Quizás esa sea vuestra percepción, que *defino, subrayo, y recalco, *como *errónea.*
Claro que habrá quienes no viajados, o no leídos, lleguen a conclusiones aberrantes, por influjo directo de su propia ignorancia; pero de ninguna manera puede extenderse ésto, ni sacar de ello ninguna generalización, y mucho menos esa tan poco afortunada que parece destilarse a través del párrafo reseñado.
En la península no entendemos el voseo como algo menor, o de andar por casa; y el que así lo entienda, se está haciendo un bonito autorretrato...
Parece que bajo todas estas afirmaciones subyazca un transfondo de resquemor, fruto de un sentimiento que deriva de un equívoco.
Me ciño y me remito a un hecho irrefutable, que ya cité antes:
No podéis ponernos en nuestro lugar a la hora de saber cómo lo percibimos.
_"...ya que todos entendemos el tú "también", pero el proceso no se da a la inversa como debiera" ---???_
¿Es el resultado de algún sondeo?
Yo afirmo lo contrario. Nosotros entendemos nuestro "tú"-sólo faltaría-, y entendemos el "vos", porque no sólo es "vuestro", sino *nuestro también.*


----------



## aleCcowaN

ordequin said:


> Quizás esa sea vuestra percepción, que *defino, subrayo, y recalco, *como *errónea.*
> Claro que habrá quienes no viajados, o no leídos, lleguen a conclusiones aberrantes, por influjo directo de su propia ignorancia; pero de ninguna manera puede extenderse ésto, ni sacar de ello ninguna generalización, y mucho menos esa tan poco afortunada que parece destilarse a través del párrafo reseñado.
> En la península no entendemos el voseo como algo menor, o de andar por casa; y el que así lo entienda, se está haciendo un bonito autorretrato...
> Parece que bajo todas estas afirmaciones subyazca un transfondo de resquemor, fruto de un sentimiento que deriva de un equívoco.
> Me ciño y me remito a un hecho irrefutable, que ya cité antes:
> No podéis ponernos en nuestro lugar a la hora de saber cómo lo percibimos.
> _"...ya que todos entendemos el tú "también", pero el proceso no se da a la inversa como debiera" ---???_
> ¿Es el resultado de algún sondeo?
> Yo afirmo lo contrario. Nosotros entendemos nuestro "tú"-sólo faltaría-, y entendemos el "vos", porque no sólo es "vuestro", sino *nuestro también.*


Los 70 millones menos uno a los que me referí, entienden mis dichos. El proceso no se da a la inversa como debiera significa exactamente eso: No sólo es generalizado sino que es común en estos foros donde confluye gente aparentemente interesada en las lenguas, como la confusión del presente con el imperfecto del indicativo sólo por el uso de la forma asociada al voseo, que es precisamente la pregunta que inicia el hilo, y las reflexiones posteriores. La clave no está sólo en el contenido de los _media_, sino en nuestros sistemas educativos que en general incluyen -hoy cada vez menos- las formas para tú y vosotros, como parte de la educación elemental. ¿Ocurre acaso eso en México y España con respecto a la forma "vos"? Un facsímil de un libro de texto de estos y otros países para 5°, 6° o 7° de la educación elemental, que se corresponda al contenido de un plan oficial de enseñanza, y en el que se muestre la forma vos y su práctica, será mucho mejor que cualquier reflexión "plumiacontecida".


----------



## abbaaccddc

ordequin said:


> Líbreme Dios, abba!
> No he pretendido molestarte.
> Sólo quiero decir que tal vez vuestros oídos chilenos, o argentinos, os puedan llevar a error en cuanto a qué percepción tenemos nosotros en relación al voseo.
> [...]
> Y añado que me causan extrañeza y desagrado estos linguo-separatismos. [...] Mi opinión es que es absurdo y contraproducente que haya quienes, castellanohablantes, otorguen a nuestro magnífico y extraordinariamente rico idioma la etiqueta de "lengua extranjera", o "segundo idioma"; definición esta última que no creas me produce menos escozores.


 
No me estás entendiendo. No me he molestado en ningún momento.

Yo pienso que el castellano/español es uno solo. Que decir "venid" o "vengan" son equivalentes, lo mismo que "vení" o "ven". Sólo quise clarificar que en Argentina el voseo es tan formal que incluso a los profesores de español como segundo idioma (brasileros en el caso puntual, estadounidenses muchas veces) aprenden el voseo argentino.

Aclaro mi punto con un contraste: en Chile el voseo es tan informal que a los niños se les enseña muy tangencialmente. Obviamente a los profesores de lengua extranjera (estadounidenses, brasileros, pero de ningún modo me refiero a los españoles) no se les enseña.

Nunca en mis mensajes anteriores he pensado que en España hablan un idioma "extranjero". En Brasil sí.


----------



## ordequin

abbaaccddc said:


> Yo pienso que el castellano/español es uno solo. Que decir "venid" o "vengan" son equivalentes, lo mismo que "vení" o "ven".
> Nunca en mis mensajes anteriores he pensado que en España hablan un idioma "extranjero". En Brasil sí.


Muchísimas gracias abba, por tu aclaración. No te entendí bien.
Tengo que agradecerte te hayas tomado la molestia, y hayas tenido la gentileza de sacarme de mi error.
Y además celebro mucho lo veas como expresas.
Un abrazo.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Un abrazo a ti también


----------



## papagainho

aleCcowaN said:


> Los 70 millones menos uno a los que me referí, entienden mis dichos. El proceso no se da a la inversa como debiera significa exactamente eso: No sólo es generalizado sino que es común en estos foros donde confluye gente aparentemente interesada en las lenguas, como la confusión del presente con el imperfecto del indicativo sólo por el uso de la forma asociada al voseo, que es precisamente la pregunta que inicia el hilo, y las reflexiones posteriores. La clave no está sólo en el contenido de los _media_, sino en nuestros sistemas educativos que en general incluyen -hoy cada vez menos- las formas para tú y vosotros, como parte de la educación elemental. ¿Ocurre acaso eso en México y España con respecto a la forma "vos"? Un facsímil de un libro de texto de estos y otros países para 5°, 6° o 7° de la educación elemental, que se corresponda al contenido de un plan oficial de enseñanza, y en el que se muestre la forma vos y su práctica, será mucho mejor que cualquier reflexión "plumiacontecida".


 
Bueno... en este caso me he dado por aludida. Es cierto que la pregunta del hilo comienza así, y como la comencé yo, la aclaro. No había confundido en ningún caso el tiempo verbal, simplemente fue un error al escribir. Entiendo perfectamente el voseo (quizá no soy tan viajada y leída como otros en este foro, pero es España hay millones de argentimos , y aquí también se va al cine, y se ve la televisión, así que aunque no se use de forma corriente se entiende y se aprecia mucho más de lo que algunos quieren reconocer). Mi pregunta radicaba tan solo en el querer suscitar un diálogo como el que está habiendo, no porque desconozca si se usa o no, sino porque me encanta leeros.

Lo siento, pero me he ofendido. No esperaba crear una polémica fea. No suele ser vuestro estilo. Pero me alegra leer, que al final habeis llegado a entenderos.

Un saludo


----------



## ordequin

Claro que habrá quienes no viajados, o no leídos, lleguen a conclusiones aberrantes, por influjo directo de su propia ignorancia;

Hola amigos:

Me parece muy importante aclarar, que soy consciente de que DEBÍA haber perfilado más esta frase o por lo menos, explicarla más.
Uno no puede leer todo lo que hay, es imposible.
Por otro lado, se puede viajar sin salir de casa.
Lo importante me parece el espíritu de querer saber, de querer comprender.
Me refería a aquellos que se obcecan en su cortedad de miras, y a aquellos que pretenden, y todavía hacen gala y ostentación, no aprender nada nuevo.


----------



## tatius

aleCcowaN said:


> La clave no está sólo en el contenido de los _media_, sino en nuestros sistemas educativos que en general incluyen -hoy cada vez menos- las formas para tú y vosotros, como parte de la educación elemental. ¿Ocurre acaso eso en México y España con respecto a la forma "vos"? Un facsímil de un libro de texto de estos y otros países para 5°, 6° o 7° de la educación elemental, que se corresponda al contenido de un plan oficial de enseñanza, y en el que se muestre la forma vos y su práctica, será mucho mejor que cualquier reflexión "plumiacontecida".



Menuda vorágine es este hilo...

Como respuesta, espero que balsámica, a las inquietudes de aleC me gustaría decirles a todos los argentinos y a sus vecinos que sí, que en los manuales oficiales de lengua española de España estudiamos el voseo. En el capítulo "El español de América" que, por supuesto, es un tema que entra -y suele caer- en el examen del final de los estudios (la Selectividad, a los 18 años), estudiamos los rasgos fonéticos, morfológicos y sintácticos de las variantes americanas del español. Dentro de los morfológicos, estudiamos el voseo como el rasgo más importante: su historia, su extensión, su efecto en los verbos, su plural, etc.; todo, aunque resumidamente.

Mi referencia es el Manual de Lengua Española del último curso de nuestra escolaridad, escrito por Fernando Lázaro Carreter y editado por el Grupo Anaya.


----------



## aleCcowaN

papagainho said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Por qué en Argentina se dice "te referís" y no "te referías"?
> ¿De donde viene esto?, ¿es aceptado? (quiero decir en textos formales).
> 
> Un saludote a todos los argentinos (y para los demás también  )


¿Referías por refieres? ¿Ese es el error? Entonces ¿la aclaración posterior?



papagainho said:


> Bueno... en este caso me he dado por aludida. Es cierto que la pregunta del hilo comienza así, y como la comencé yo, la aclaro. No había confundido en ningún caso el tiempo verbal, simplemente fue un error al escribir. Entiendo perfectamente el voseo (quizá no soy tan viajada y leída como otros en este foro, pero es España hay millones de argentimos , y aquí también se va al cine, y se ve la televisión, así que aunque no se use de forma corriente se entiende y se aprecia mucho más de lo que algunos quieren reconocer). Mi pregunta radicaba tan solo en el querer suscitar un diálogo como el que está habiendo, no porque desconozca si se usa o no, sino porque me encanta leeros.
> 
> Lo siento, pero me he ofendido. No esperaba crear una polémica fea. No suele ser vuestro estilo. Pero me alegra leer, que al final habeis llegado a entenderos.
> 
> Un saludo


¿Entiendes perfectamente el voseo? ¿entonces por qué haces la pregunta? ¿Por qué tu mensaje #4 ("¿de dónde sale esto?, ¿es acepatdo?")? Como no esperabas crear una "polémica fea" (!?), entonces ¿lo sientes, pero te has ofendido? ¿a qué vienen estas cortinas de humo?

No sé cuantos argentimos habrá en España, pero argentinos nativos sin derecho a doble ciudadanía y sus hijos nacidos en territorio español, no llegan a 280.000. Si le incluyes los que ya poseen la ciudadanía española por ser hijos o nietos de españoles o haber nacido españoles pero criados en la Argentina, no pasan de 650.000. ¿Por qué haces afirmaciones que no se sustentan en la realidad?



tatius said:


> Menuda vorágine es este hilo...
> 
> Como respuesta, espero que balsámica, a las inquietudes de aleC me gustaría decirles a todos los argentinos y a sus vecinos que sí, que en los manuales oficiales de lengua española de España estudiamos el voseo. En el capítulo "El español de América" que, por supuesto, es un tema que entra -y suele caer- en el examen del final de los estudios (la Selectividad, a los 18 años), estudiamos los rasgos fonéticos, morfológicos y sintácticos de las variantes americanas del español. Dentro de los morfológicos, estudiamos el voseo como el rasgo más importante: su historia, su extensión, su efecto en los verbos, su plural, etc.; todo, aunque resumidamente.
> 
> Mi referencia es el Manual de Lengua Española del último curso de nuestra escolaridad, escrito por Fernando Lázaro Carreter y editado por el Grupo Anaya.


Me alegra tatius recibir tu detallada respuesta y ver que hay cierta simetría en el esfuerzo que hacemos para entender las distintas vertientes castellanas. Ayer confirmé que en el sexto grado de la enseñanaza elemental ya no se enseña la forma tú ni la forma vosotros. Por lo menos, no sistemáticamente, como cuando me tocó pasar por esas etapas (durante 5 años consecutivos -de los 10 a los 15 años) donde la maestra, luego profesora, decía "pretérito imperfecto de subir" y a los cinco minutos nos preguntaba sobre lo que habíamos escrito en nuestros cuadernos, y guay que faltara el tú y el vosotros con su correcta conjugación. Hoy en día, de la forma tú se encarga el Cartoon Network y creo que estamos a la vuelta de la esquina de que argentinos de 15 a 20 años comiencen a abrir hilos aquí preguntando por la forma "vosotros", sus conjugaciones, y de dónde viene, y si está permitido.


----------



## elcampet

Antes de dar mi punto de vista con respecto al presente hilo, he tratado de sacar mis conclusiones, por supuesto habiendo ya leído la mayoría de los post. Sin afán de subestimar el tema, creo que se han enfrascado en algo que, a mi juicio, no merece tanta polémica. Trataré de explicarme: Entre la gente que ha alcanzado un nivel cultural *satisfactorio *(sin llegar a ser  erudito), la lengua española se maneja con un conjunto de normas universales, en otras palabras, el que tiene que dirigirse en público a gente de diversos países hispanohablantes lo hace tratando de evitar los modismos o estilos muy particulares de su propia tierra. El voseo de los argentinos por ejemplo, podrá sonar encantador o hasta "sexi" peno eso no le quita una falta de concordancia en lo referente a las conjugaciones verbales, ésto por sólo poner un ejemplo. Alargar esta polémica podría volverse eterno y desgastante, de manera que respetemos a los argentinos con su voseo o a los cubanos con su guagua y demás formas pintorescas al hablar. Se puede hablar el español de difrtentes modos o estilos o con palabras diferentes, pero sólo hay dos modos de hablar: BIEN O MAL:
Ódienme si _*querés*_ pero esa es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## tatius

Espero que no sea así, aleC... y que la curiosidad por las distintas variantes encuentre fácil respuesta. Y si es en manuales del colegio, mejor.

Creo que habría que hacer un pequeño esfuerzo para intentar entenderse. Bajo mi punto de vista, papagainho tenía exactamente eso, curiosidad por el origen de esa forma verbal propia del voseo. Pero ha cometido el temible error (y punible, parece) de hablar de corrección: "¿es aceptado?". Por lo que ya ha pedido perdón, todo sea dicho. Cuando se refiere a "entender" el voseo, se refiere a saber que vos = tú. Pero, evidentemente, no conocía bien la forma verbal que puede acompañarlo (referís = refieres).

Yo sigo con una duda para los "voseadores". En un texto, por ejemplo, periodístico o un documento técnico, donde se busque la mayor sobriedad en el estilo, ¿podría ser que se trate de evitar las formas "decís" y tal? ¿se daba esto quizá antes y ya se ha superado?

Por cierto, antes se me ha olvidado, ordequin o a quien le interese, si queréis leer literatura donde quede plasmada la melodía argentina (hablás y decís incluidos), más que Borges, os recomiendo a Cortázar.


----------



## Rayines

> no le quita una falta de concordancia en lo referente a las conjugaciones verbales


Es que concuerdan perfectamente, elcampet: 
Vos podés
Vos decís
Vos hacés
Vos debés  
y...¡aguante Cortázar, tatius...totalmente de acuerdo con *vos .*


----------



## papagainho

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿Referías por refieres? ¿Ese es el error? Entonces ¿la aclaración posterior?
> 
> ¿Entiendes perfectamente el voseo? ¿entonces por qué haces la pregunta? ¿Por qué tu mensaje #4 ("¿de dónde sale esto?, ¿es acepatdo?")? Como no esperabas crear una "polémica fea" (!?), entonces ¿lo sientes, pero te has ofendido? ¿a qué vienen estas cortinas de humo?
> 
> No sé cuantos argentimos habrá en España, pero argentinos nativos sin derecho a doble ciudadanía y sus hijos nacidos en territorio español, no llegan a 280.000. Si le incluyes los que ya poseen la ciudadanía española por ser hijos o nietos de españoles o haber nacido españoles pero criados en la Argentina, no pasan de 650.000. ¿Por qué haces afirmaciones que no se sustentan en la realidad?
> 
> Me alegra tatius recibir tu detallada respuesta y ver que hay cierta simetría en el esfuerzo que hacemos para entender las distintas vertientes castellanas. Ayer confirmé que en el sexto grado de la enseñanaza elemental ya no se enseña la forma tú ni la forma vosotros. Por lo menos, no sistemáticamente, como cuando me tocó pasar por esas etapas (durante 5 años consecutivos -de los 10 a los 15 años) donde la maestra, luego profesora, decía "pretérito imperfecto de subir" y a los cinco minutos nos preguntaba sobre lo que habíamos escrito en nuestros cuadernos, y guay que faltara el tú y el vosotros con su correcta conjugación. Hoy en día, de la forma tú se encarga el Cartoon Network y creo que estamos a la vuelta de la esquina de que argentinos de 15 a 20 años comiencen a abrir hilos aquí preguntando por la forma "vosotros", sus conjugaciones, y de dónde viene, y si está permitido.


 
No voy a entrar al trapo más contigo.
Un saludo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

elcampet said:


> ....El voseo de los argentinos por ejemplo, ... peno eso no le quita una falta de concordancia ... Se puede hablar el español de difrtentes modos o estilos o con palabras diferentes, pero sólo hay dos modos de hablar: BIEN O MAL:
> Ódienme si _*querés*_ pero esa es mi humilde opinión.


Esa última frase es un ejemplo de ausencia de concordancia.

Ódienme si quieren
Ódiame si quieres
Odiame si querés

esas tres sí que concuerdan perfectamente.



			
				tatius said:
			
		

> Yo sigo con una duda para los "voseadores". En un texto, por ejemplo, periodístico o un documento técnico, donde se busque la mayor sobriedad en el estilo, ¿podría ser que se trate de evitar las formas "decís" y tal? ¿se daba esto quizá antes y ya se ha superado?


En cualquier texto sobrio en estilo, formal o técnico, se evitan las formas "tú" y "vos" al mismo tiempo. Se usa generalmente usted (con minúscula) para dirigirse al lector, y si es un poquitín menos formal, la forma ustedes. En cartas y escritos formales se usa Usted y Ustedes en general, y a veces se sustituye el "su" por "vuestro/a" para evitar ambigüedades.

En libros de texto, juveniles, infantiles y revistas en general, se usa "vos" si se dirige principalmente a un público rioplatense y "tú" si aspira a un público más general. A veces se hacen dos versiones del texto diferentes para no molestar a ningún mercado. El castellano neutro gana terreno día a día en el campo editorial y de los _media_.


----------



## tatius

aleCcowaN said:


> En cualquier texto sobrio en estilo, formal o técnico, se evitan las formas "tú" y "vos" al mismo tiempo.



Cierto, qué tontería la mía... 

Gracias por tus explicaciones, mi duda ha surgido por lo que he leído precisamente en el manual hacia el cual me he precipitado para tranquilizarte sobre el estudio del voseo, donde dicen que en ciertos países lo consideran un vulgarismo y que, en Argentina y a pesar de "su extraordinaria vitalidad, lo repudian lo más notables gramáticos y fue condenado por el Consejo Nacional de Educación". Quizá este comentario ya no sea cierto en la actualidad.


----------



## abbaaccddc

> El voseo es aceptado como forma correcta en Argentina desde 1982, cuando la Academia Argentina de Letras decidió “reconocer como legítimo el empleo del voseo siempre y cuando se conserve dentro de los límites que impone el buen gusto, esto es, huir tanto de la afectación como del vulgarismo”.
> 
> http://www.duo.uio.no/roman/Art/Rf2001-13-2/1sonneland.pdf


 
Además el DRAE en su versión electrónica incluye el voseo argentino desde hace varios años.


----------



## tatius

Allí está... ¿qué límites impone el buen gusto? ¿cuándo se cae en el vulgarismo?


----------



## aleCcowaN

abbaaccddc said:


> Además el DRAE en su versión electrónica incluye el voseo argentino desde hace varios años.


Gracias abbaaccddc por aportar un vínculo tan valioso e instructivo.


----------



## abbaaccddc

tatius said:


> ¿qué límites impone el buen gusto? ¿cuándo se cae en el vulgarismo?


 
Eso hay que preguntárselo a los señores académicos. Lo que yo he escuchado es que el subjuntivo voseante en Buenos Aires no es "de buen gusto", y el DRAE es consistente con esa idea. Y, por lo tanto, la norma de Buenos Aires se le impone a todo el país con la ayuda de la Real Academia. Conozco a una jujeña que no sabía que en Buenos AIres se dice "cuando vengas". Ella dice "cuando vengás".

A mí como chileno me cuesta mucho hablar en argentino académico, ya que todo el tiempo tengo que pensar en si es indicativo o subjuntivo, y eso para mí no es automático. 

cantái-cantás similares
cantís-cántes diferentes
jugái-jugás similares
juguís-juégues diferentes

comés-comís similares
comái-cómas diferentes
querís-querés similares
querái-quiéras diferentes

referís-referís iguales
refirái-refiéras diferentes
dormís-dormís iguales
durmái-duérmas diferentes

Puse todos los acentos para que se note más la diferencia.


----------



## aleCcowaN

tatius said:


> Allí está... ¿qué límites impone el buen gusto? ¿cuándo se cae en el vulgarismo?


Un buen ejemplo de este tipo de análisis está en el hilo "No te hagás el gracioso".

A modo de resumen, se considera culta la conjugación diferenciada en el presente del indicativo y el imperativo (tenés / tené ). Se considera vulgar el uso en el pretérito perfecto simple (tuvistes), se considera extremadamente coloquial el uso de forma diferenciada en el presente del subjuntivo (tengás). Y se considera no culto, más bien popular, este último uso cuando el subjuntivo cumple funciones consistentes con el imperativo (no tengás). Igualmente, otros podran correr los grados frente a la percepción que expongo, pero este és más o menos el eje.


----------



## tatius

Eso no venía en el manual...  Haría falta todo un curso de postgrado.

Gracias de nuevo, aleC.


----------



## abbaaccddc

aleCcowaN said:


> A modo de resumen, se considera culta [...]


 
Que conste que es en Buenos Aires. En el resto del país estas normas no son idénticas.


----------



## aleCcowaN

abbaaccddc said:


> Eso hay que preguntárselo a los señores académicos. Lo que yo he escuchado es que el subjuntivo voseante en Buenos Aires no es "de buen gusto", y el DRAE es consistente con esa idea. Y, por lo tanto, la norma de Buenos Aires se le impone a todo el país con la ayuda de la Real Academia. Conozco a una jujeña que no sabía que en Buenos AIres se dice "cuando vengas". Ella dice "cuando vengás".
> 
> A mí como chileno me cuesta mucho hablar en argentino académico, ya que todo el tiempo tengo que pensar en si es indicativo o subjuntivo, y eso para mí no es automático.
> 
> cantái-cantás similares
> cantís-cántes diferentes
> jugái-jugás similares
> juguís-juégues diferentes
> 
> comés-comís similares
> comái-cómas diferentes
> querís-querés similares
> querái-quiéras diferentes
> 
> referís-referís iguales
> refirái-refiéras diferentes
> dormís-dormís iguales
> durmái-duérmas diferentes
> 
> Puse todos los acentos para que se note más la diferencia.


Es muy interesante y cierto lo que decís (creo que aquí no hay diferencia  ). Y gracias por explicar el voseo en Chile, porque yo no estaba enterado de que existía hasta hace unos meses, y fue a través de este foro que lo conocí. Esa misma exacta forma se usa aquí en algunas regiones, y muchos cuentistas y humoristas populares representan personajes queribles que usan ese voseo, y que dicen, por ejemplo "pero ¡no comái eso!". Ahora veo que es más extendido de lo que imaginaba. ¿Existe alguna fuente _on-line_ para ver como funciona el voseo chileno?


----------



## aleCcowaN

abbaaccddc said:


> Que conste que es en Buenos Aires. En el resto del país estas normas no son idénticas.


Yo diría que "se considera culta entre los cultos" y analizaría las diferencias regionales en otros registros. Estoy de acuerdo que lo que dije es más general para la mitad de la población del país, y en la medida que uno se aleja de la pampa litoraleña se convierte en "norma" la diferencia en el subjuntivo exhortativo primero, en el presente del subjuntivo después y por último, en el pretérito. También aparecen esas formas similares al voseo chileno en ciertos enclaves regionales, pero debo confesar que las pocas veces que me he cruzado con personas que hablan de esa manera, hemos tenido que interactuar hablando muy despacio y repitiendo, porque no nos entendemos los acentos. Lo mismo que me pasó, que tuve que ver como 10 películas con José Sacristán para acostumbrar el oído al español de España, porque lo que yo creía español era un español argentinizado con vocabulario argentino, propio del inmigrante bien instalado.


----------



## Rayines

tatius said:


> Allí está... ¿qué límites impone el buen gusto? ¿cuándo se cae en el vulgarismo?


Con respecto al uso simple del *vos* + indicativo, no hay vuelta de tuerca; en lenguaje hablado, no existe otra forma (en Argentina, claro), o sea que no se puede hablar de ninguno de esos extremos: *es así*. Con respecto al lenguaje escrito, como ya dijo Ale creo, en los periódicos se utiliza generalmente la tercera persona, y a lo sumo, si se reproduce un diálogo, por supuesto se usa un *vos*, dependiendo del grado de confianza. Lo mismo en la radio y T.V.: todo es *vos*, o *usted*.
Y en la literatura, claro, si hay diálogos, es normal también el *vos*.
No sé si esta norma cambia en provincias, tal vez se usa "*vos* vienes" en el norte, pero no estoy muy segura.
Tampoco sé si en Chile el voseo tiene una vigencia tan fuerte como en Argentina.
¡Interesantísimo el link !


----------



## BETOREYES

Voseo, voseo y más voseo.
Que tema tan recurrente y entretenido.
Les tengo unos daticos curiosos al respecto:



			
				ordequin said:
			
		

> Sería interesante saber si utilizan el voseo en los textos...


 


			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Borges usaba el voseo, fue de los primeros en usarlo en literatura. De hecho, fue criticado por hacer traducciones de otros idiomas a un castellano voseante.


 
En 1896, justo 3 años antes del natalicio de nuestro gran exponente de la literatura latinoamericana, Tomás Carrasquilla ya escribia una de sus primeras obras plagadas de formas voseantes: Frutos de mi tierra.
Tomás Carrasquilla nació en un pueblito a unos 100 kms de Medellín Antioquia, región en la que el voseo es el pan diario. Allí se desayuna, se almuerza y se come "en vos". De hecho, hasta hace muy poco, se consideraba el "tu" como un tratamiento despectivo, y hoy en día es visto como homosexual(claro, sólo entre hombres que se sabe que son paisas).



			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Borges, que yo sepa, siempre usa el usted. Así que no te"sirve".


Precisamente, gracias a Borges, mi autor preferido de la adolescencia, y a Topoyiyo, supe que el voseo no era una aberración paisa.



			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Un buen ejemplo de este tipo de análisis está en el hilo "No te hagás el gracioso".
> 
> A modo de resumen, se considera culta la conjugación diferenciada en el presente del indicativo y el imperativo (tenés / tené ). Se considera vulgar el uso en el pretérito perfecto simple (tuvistes), se considera extremadamente coloquial el uso de forma diferenciada en el presente del subjuntivo (tengás). Y se considera no culto, más bien popular, este último uso cuando el subjuntivo cumple funciones consistentes con el imperativo (no tengás). Igualmente, otros podran correr los grados frente a la percepción que expongo, pero este és más o menos el eje.


 
Hola Alec. Se que ya lo discutimos, justamente en el hilo que aquí mencionas. No creas que quiero ser insistente. Desafortunadamente no existe la Academia Antioqueña (o Paisa para abarcar más), y no sé que puedan decir los académicos al respecto, pero mi impresión es que en Antioquia es normal (no es inculto) el uso del subjuntivo (tengás) y del imperativo negativo (no tengás). No pasa lo mismo con el pretérito simple en tercera persona (tuvistes). Al margen: ¡Veo que te dejaste la barba! Te queda.

Una aclaración: el voseo paisa (paisa comprende Antioquia, la Zona Cafetera, norte del Valle del Cauca y una parte del departamento del Tolima) no es el único en Colombia. Pero si es el más representativo (como el argentino en relación a América). 

Un regalito: Por la mañana, primer capítulo de "Frutos de mi tierra". Tomás Carrasquilla 1896.


----------



## abbaaccddc

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿Existe alguna fuente _on-line_ para ver como funciona el voseo chileno?


 
Una fuente muy completa es el artículo "voseo" en el DPD, pero no es muy explícita en el caso chileno
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=voseo

Además, tu compatriota María Beatriz Fontanella de Weinberg tiene muchos artículos sobre el tema del voseo. Lo malo es que ella es tan citada que cuesta encontrar en Google los artículos que ha escrito (aparecen centenas de citas).

Cuidado: en Chile mucha gente cree que se trata de un simple cambio de acento: tú cantas, tú o vos cantái; algunas páginas chilenas hechas por aficionados explican el voseo chileno de esta manera simplista. En este foro supongo que todos sabemos que eso no es así: tú piensas, tú o vos pensái.


----------



## Rayines

abbaaccddc said:


> Una fuente muy completa es el artículo "voseo" en el DPD, pero no es muy explícita en el caso chileno
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=voseo
> 
> Además, tu compatriota María Beatriz Fontanella de Weinberg tiene muchos artículos sobre el tema del voseo. Lo malo es que ella es tan citada que cuesta encontrar en Google los artículos que ha escrito (aparecen centenas de citas).
> 
> Cuidado: en Chile mucha gente cree que se trata de un simple cambio de acento: tú cantas, tú o vos cantái; algunas páginas chilenas hechas por aficionados explican el voseo chileno de esta manera simplista. En este foro supongo que todos sabemos que eso no es así: tú piensas, tú o vos pensái.


Pero desde el punto de vista práctico, vos, por ejemplo, ¿cómo lo usás?  (Como ves, acá lo escribí exactamente como lo usamos nosotros en Argentina, o por lo menos yo, y creo que Ale también).


----------



## abbaaccddc

BETOREYES said:


> mi impresión es que en Antioquia es normal (no es inculto) el uso del subjuntivo (tengás) y del imperativo negativo (no tengás).


 
Yo diría que la ausencia del subjuntivo es una anomalía, y me atrevo a decir que ficticia, similar a cuando Andrés Bello determinó en Chile que el voseo debía erradicarse (tuvo éxito durante unos 50 años entre la clase alta). No me extrañaría que alguien en Buenos Aires haya decidido en forma arbitraria erradicar el subjuntivo voseante.

Cuando yo aprendí que el subjuntivo no se usaba en Buenos Aires empecé a fijarme y es así. Sin embargo Les Luthiers al menos una vez usan el imperativo negativo voseante. Y una revista de la provincia de Neuquén también usaba el subjuntivo voseante. También una canción de unos roqueros argentinos, no me acuerdo quiénes. Además mi informante, la jujeña que mencioné más arriba, no sabía de la regla de Buenos Aires.

Antioquia está tan lejos de Buenos Aires que creo que es imposible que una regla tan artificial (para mi gusto; puede que sea espontánea) haya llegado hasta allá.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Rayines said:


> Pero desde el punto de vista práctico, vos, por ejemplo, ¿cómo lo usás?


 
cantái
comés
partís

cantís
comái
partái

cantabai
comíai
partíai

cantarai
comierai
partierai

cataríai
comeríai
partiríai

cantarái, comerái, partirái. No se usa como futuro y no es "correcto". En otras ciudades y en el campo se usa lo "correcto": cantarís, comerís, partirís.

Análogamente uso erís, horrible forma que reemplazó al antiguo tú/vos soi. Igual trato de usar "soi", forma que también se usa pero es menos prestigiosa (qué ignorantes somos).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Gracias BETOREYES y abbaaccddc por los vínculos e información tan interesante. Quedo mudo y leyendo (al fin). Con respecto a la autora argentina, espero que la Academia Argentina de Letras tenga sus escritos (por lo menos ya tengo un autor por el que preguntar cuando irrumpa en las instalaciones, el día que me decida a bajar del 60 en esa parada). Quiera dejar constancia de mi sorpresa al ver que hay un voseo en el futuro, porque jamás lo había imaginado y no lo entendería si lo oyera.


----------



## abbaaccddc

aleCcowaN said:


> Quiera dejar constancia de mi sorpresa al ver que hay un voseo en el futuro, porque jamás lo había imaginado y no lo entendería si lo oyera.


 
Otra compatriota tuya dice "¿ó quisás ya abres encontrado alguna ynglesa qe ocupe mi lugar?"

En ortografía moderna "¿o quizás ya habrés encontrado alguna inglesa que ocupe mi lugar?".

Cartas que nunca llegaron - De Ma.Guadalupe Cuenca a Mariano Moreno - http://www.literatura.org/25Mayo/carta1.html

Al igual que en Chile, este "futuro" no indica futuro sino duda. ¿No me estarái leseando? ¿No me estarís leseando? En un hipotético argentino *¿No me estarés macaneando?


----------



## elcampet

aleCcowaN said:


> Gracias BETOREYES y abbaaccddc por los vínculos e información tan interesante. Quedo mudo y leyendo (al fin). Con respecto a la autora argentina, espero que la Academia Argentina de Letras tenga sus escritos (por lo menos ya tengo un autor por el *qué* *preguntar cuando irrumpa en las instalaciones, el día que me decida a bajar del 60 en esa parada). Quiera dejar constancia de mi sorpresa al ver que hay un voseo en el futuro, porque jamás lo había imaginado y no lo entendería si lo oyera.


Diculpá vos amigo pero si vos corregís yo también me siento en el compromiso. En virtud de que este foro es "sólo español", pues hay que hablarlo bien y escribirlo mejor. *debías haber escrito *cuál*.
Fue un placer.
Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

elcampet said:


> Diculpá vos amigo pero si vos corregís yo también me siento en el compromiso. En virtud de que este foro es "sólo español", pues hay que hablarlo bien y escribirlo mejor. *debías haber escrito *cuál*.
> Fue un placer.
> Saludos.


Primero que nada, elcampet, no modifiques mis escritos cuando me citas. Yo escribí "por el que preguntar", y no hay ningún "qué" allí. Luego, prefabricado el qué, tú lo reemplazas por "el cuál".

Por si queda alguna duda


> *que*. Palabra átona, que debe escribirse sin tilde a diferencia del pronombre, adjetivo o adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo _qué_ (→ qué). Puede ser pronombre relativo (→ 1) o conjunción (→ 2).
> *1.* Pronombre relativo
> Encabeza oraciones subordinadas con antecedente explícito o implícito, y puede referirse tanto a personas como a cosas. Cuando va precedido de artículo forma el relativo compuesto _el que,_ que varía en género y número de acuerdo con la palabra a la que se refiere: _el que, la que, lo que, los que, las que_.
> *1.1.* Con antecedente implícito, se construye obligatoriamente con artículo y puede ir o no precedido de preposición, dependiendo de la función que, dentro de la oración principal, desempeñe la subordinada de relativo: _«EL QUE más ama puede más»_ (Martínez _Evita_ [Arg. 1995]); _«PARA LOS QUE defendían a los pumas_ [...], _aquello fue inenarrable»_ (Azuela _Casa_ [Méx. 1983]).
> ....
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Propones además un "cuál" cuando podría usarse alternativamente al "que" un "cual" con pronunciación tónica (lo que resalto a continuación en color y tamaño)


> *cual*. Aunque su pronunciación puede ser átona o tónica, *se escribe siempre sin tilde —a diferencia de cuál* (→ cuál)— cuando presenta los siguientes valores:
> *1.* Con pronunciación átona:
> *...*
> *...*
> 
> *2.* Con pronunciación tónica:
> *2.1.* Precedido de artículo y, por tanto, con variación de género y número, forma el pronombre relativo compuesto _el cual, la cual, lo cual, los cuales, las cuales_. Se usa siempre con antecedente explícito. Con preposición o sin ella, puede encabezar oraciones explicativas: _«Algo parecido decía Lenin, para el cual el dinero es el nervio de la guerra»_ (Arrabal _Torre_ [Esp. 1982]); _«Te preguntó por tus andanzas, las cuales le narraste con menos aspaviento del que Pierrepont usó contigo»_ (Otero _Temporada_ [Cuba 1983]). Solo puede encabezar oraciones especificativas cuando va precedido de preposición: _«Mira este periódico, plantea cosas con las cuales estoy completamente de acuerdo» _(Leis _Sol_ [Pan. 1976]). Es incorrecto su uso sin artículo:  _«Nava tiene seis hijos, tres de cuales aún dependen de él»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 14.7.96). Cuando el antecedente es una oración, es obligado usar la forma neutra _lo cual:_ _«Era guapo y disponía de dinero, lo cual le facilitaba el éxito con determinadas mujeres»_ (Alfaya _Traidor_ [Esp. 1991]).
> *2.1.1.* *En casi todos los contextos puede usarse en su lugar el relativo que, más frecuente en el habla corriente.* Pero es obligatorio el uso de _cual_ en los siguientes casos:
> *a) *En complementos partitivos: _«Dijo que tiene otros cuatro hijos, dos de los cuales son gemelos»_ (_Universal_ [Ven.] 2.1.89). Sí puede sustituirse _cual_ por el relativo _que_ si el complemento partitivo antecede al núcleo: _Tiene cuatro hijos, de los que dos son gemelos_.
> *b) *En cláusulas absolutas: _«“Yo no puedo luchar sola contra Thérèse _[...]_”. Dicho lo cual, Evelyne se volvió bruscamente y se refugió en mi pecho»_ (Cano _Abismo_ [Col. 1991]).
> *c) *Como término de locuciones preposicionales, como _a consecuencia de, gracias a, a pesar de,_ etc.: _«Fernando sufrió graves heridas a consecuencia de las cuales falleció posteriormente»_ (León _Lecuona_ [Cuba 1995]); _«Melanie seguía perdiendo peso, a pesar de lo cual el terapeuta insistía en no obligarla con la comida»_ (Rausch _Dietas_ [Arg. 1996]).
> *d) *Como término de la preposición _según: «El conductismo se basa en el principio según el cual todo tipo de conductas son aprendidas»_ (Saiz _Ansiedad_ [Esp. 1993]). Solo si el complemento introducido por _según_ está regido por el verbo de la subordinada relativa y el pronombre relativo antecede inmediatamente al verbo, el relativo_ cual_ puede sustituirse por _que: El reglamento según el que se rige esta institución es claro al respecto;_ pero incluso en estos casos sigue siendo más normal el uso de _cual: El reglamento según el cual se rige... _


 
Por último algunas citas de autores mexicanos:



> "De eso murió. Como ves, no fui yo el que lo mató. Quisiera que te dieras cabal cuenta..." Juan Rulfo - El llano en llamas - 1953
> 
> "Ni te enteraste de lo que pasó. Fui yo el que vivió un buen mes." Jorge Ibargüengoitía - La lucha con el ángel - 1955
> 
> "Y provoca una amarga, resentida satisfacción en el que lo ejecuta." Octavio Paz - El laberinto de la Soledad - 1950-59
> 
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea].
> _Corpus diacrónico del español._ http://www.rae.es 28/9/2006


 
Lamento que no haya ningún caso en los corpus que contenga "por el que preguntar". Ni siquiera que contenga "el que preguntar". Por supuesto, tampoco los hay con "el cual preguntar" ni "el cuál preguntar".

Y no lo creas, este es tiempo muy bien invertido, y no lo hago por ti.


----------



## yserien

Tengo entendido que "vos" muy usado en Argentina data por lo menos del medievo,junto con "vuesa" (vuesa merced) y aún puede usarse cuando se habla de familias reales, en el teatro,enfaticamente.Es pues una forma dialectal que se mantuvo,mantiene,pura y el castellano se encaminó hacia "vosotros". Lo que ya veo mas corrupción gramatical es el "sos" quiza por hablar demasiado rapido se omitió poco a poco la "i" de sois. Venga,argentinos, no os preocupeis, os queremos igual.


----------



## maidens

yserien said:


> Tengo entendido que "vos" muy usado en Argentina data por lo menos del medievo,junto con "vuesa" (vuesa merced) y aún puede usarse cuando se habla de familias reales, en el teatro,enfaticamente.Es pues una forma dialectal que se mantuvo,mantiene,pura y el castellano se encaminó hacia "vosotros". Lo que ya veo mas corrupción gramatical es el "sos" quiza por hablar demasiado rapido se omitió poco a poco la "i" de sois. Venga,argentinos, no os preocupeis, os queremos igual.


 
el voseo argentino terminó siendo una mezcla entre el vosotros y el tú.
la explicación que alguna vez recibí del por qué en algunos países de latinoamerica se mantuvo el voseo y en otras predomina el tuteo se debió a que en las zonas que los conquistadores españoles tuvieron mas provecho económico, como fueron las minas del alto peru o México las relaciones enre España y América fue mas fluida y se transmitió el pasaje del voseo al tuteo claramente. en las zonas más marginales, como fue el rio de la plata, para sus intereses económicos se mantuvieron costumbre del lenguaje mas primitivas.


----------



## abbaaccddc

yserien said:


> ["vos"] Es pues una forma dialectal que se mantuvo, mantiene, pura y el castellano se encaminó hacia "vosotros". Lo que ya veo mas corrupción gramatical es el "sos" quiza por hablar demasiado rapido se omitió poco a poco la "i" de sois.


 
Creo que so(i)s es tan corrupto como cantá(i)s, comé(i)s, cantá(d), comé(d), partí(d).

Los que no han suprimido la "i" son los maracuchos.

Aquí dice

"Que molleja de mentiroso sois vos!".
"No te arreguindeis de esa rama que te vais a caer". 


"Si te vais a bañar, te ponéis las cotizas!".
"No te hagais el Willy May porque vos sabeis de lo que te estoy hablando".


Edición del moderador: la discusión suscitada por el término "corrupción" en este post, se ha movido hacia este hilo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

(edición del moderador: contenido perteneciente al hilo escindido)

Como comentario aparte, estaba buscando en el CORDE casos de las formas sos y sois. Resulta que no hay casos para "vos sos" entre los años 1000 y 1500, y para "vos sois" no aparecen respuestas hasta 1200, luego -si no memoricé mal los números- 11 casos en el siglo XIII, 37 casos en el siglo XIV y 112 casos en el siglo XV; pero "vos" aparece en 71960 ocasiones y "vosotros" 3009. Lo más interesante es que en el mismo período de 500 años, aparecen 7651 casos de "sos", pero no pude encontrar ningún ejemplo -no los iba a revisar a todos- donde no significara nuestro actual "sus". Ahora bien, hay 117178 casos de "sus" y 272309 casos de "su". A esto se suman 3952 casos de "eres". Me resulta extraño que aparezcan muchos más casos de adjetivo posesivo que conjugaciones de ser en presente del indicativo. ¿Cómo se usaría el verbo ser en esas épocas? [No pude hacer un análisis por siglo porque el sitio de la RAE estaba muy lento]


----------



## Chaf

Hola:

¿Por qué en Argentina se dice "te referís" y no "te referías"?
¿De donde viene esto?, ¿es aceptado? (quiero decir en textos formales).

Un saludote a todos los argentinos (y para los demás también )
 
 
En Costa Rica también se “vosea,” es decir se hace el uso de vos como pronombre. En algunas ocasiones comparte la conjugación  con tú. En el caso del ejemplo en cuestión la diferencia es que se ha cambiado el tiempo verbal.
“Vos te referís a mi tarea.”
“Tú te refieres a mi tarea.”
“Vos te referías a lo que te conté ayer.”
Tú te referías a lo que te conté ayer.”
 
El hablar de vos es “un arte,” ya que en algunas ocasiones usa la conjugación de la segunda persona singular, pero en otras tiene una ligera variación.
 
Vos cantás, vos reís, vos mirás, vos sentís, vos leés (he colocado la tilde para diferenciarla de tú lees.)
 
Chaf.


----------



## ampurdan

Chaf said:


> Vos cantás, vos reís, vos mirás, vos sentís, vos leés (he colocado la tilde para diferenciarla de tú lees.) Chaf.


 

Nota del moderador: he movido la discusión provocada por este comentario sobre la colocación de la tilde hacia este hilo.


----------



## ika_verde

Bueno, todo el mundo habla de "referís" "refiere" "refiere", pero yo tengo otra duda:
Si quiero decir algo como:

"depende de a que te refieras" pero con voseo, como se diría?
Acaso sería: "depende de a que te refirás?"
Acaso es "depende de a que te referás?
O acaso estoy equivocada y simplemente se escribe
"depende de a que te referís?


----------



## Fer BA

ika_verde said:


> Bueno, todo el mundo habla de "referís" "refiere" "refiere", pero yo tengo otra duda:
> Si quiero decir algo como:
> 
> "depende de a que te refieras" pero con voseo, como se diría?
> Acaso sería: "depende de a que te refirás?"
> Acaso es "depende de a que te referás?
> O acaso estoy equivocada y simplemente se escribe
> "depende de a que te referís?


 
Ika:

Este hilo es muy viejo (fijate que lo retomaste y que el último mensaje es del 2006). Hay muchas discusiones sobre las formas voseantes del subjuntivo, que varían. Mucha gente por aquí sostiene que las formas _correctas_ son las mismas que las peninsulares, pero muchos usamos formas voseantes para el subjuntivo (_hagás_ en vez de _hagas_, _digás_ en vez de _digas, _son las más usuales). Lo usual en ese caso sería decir _refirás _y no _referás _(esa no la escuché nunca). _Referís_, es indicativo, no subjuntivo.


----------



## ika_verde

Si, ya sabia que el hilo era muy viejo, pero estaba esperando que alguien como vos me diera una respuesta. Gracias.


----------

